# What's you favorite movie?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just interested to see what everyones favorite movies are. So it seems Forrest Gump is definitely in my top 5 list as every time I see it on I find myself watching it lol watching it now for about the thousandth time lol Truly one of Tom hanks best movies amongst the many great ones he has done. Great story and great music! Hard for me to call it my favorite as I love movies and there are a bunch I could call my fav......but it without a doubt is in my top 5. So lets hear what your fav movie/movies are.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

These are some that come to mind: Doctor Strangelove, Mash, Walkabout, Its a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad, World (not sure how many Mads), the Godfather movies, To Sir With Love, and anything with Peter Sellers.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Count of Monti Cristo! Awesome story!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

"To Kill a Mockingbird" Number 1 of all time for Me and Papillon,Jeremiah Johnson,In the Heat of the Night,Roman Holiday,Lonely are the Brave,Bladerunner,Alien,Wizard of Oz,Heaven Knows Mr. Allison,Godfather 1&2,Nun's Story,Midnight Cowboy,The Good,the Bad,and the Ugly,Grapes of Wrath, I could go on and on....I LUV Movies,mostly the Classics 30's-early 70's and I'm guessing I own over 3000 movies and counting.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

One flew over the Cookoos nest

2od = Eazy Rider


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't decide on one there are to many. Personally MegaMind with brad pitt and will farrle Is up there for a kids show. The sting for a classic. I have to say The Dark Knight batman was most Epic and for action and adventure STARWARS beats all and always will.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

TERMINATOR 2: JUDGEMENT DAY - ACTION
ACE VENTURA- COMEDY
TEXAS CHAINSAW MASSACRE- HORROR

i dont watch to many Dramatic movies lol..


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Shawshank redemption!


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

You've got mail from Tom Hanks, I can watch it over and over again.
And Pretty Woman too.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shawshank is definitely in my top 5. I know it's hard to have a fav. lol I am a big movie watcher and have seen a bunch of movies in my time, though there are a few listed I haven't seen lol. I like a little of everything, especially the scary stuff. Probably easier to list my fav actors which include Bruce Willis, John Travolta,, Robert De Niro, Al Pacino Jim Carey, Clint Eastwood, ....actually that isn't any easier either lol


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> "To Kill a Mockingbird" Number 1 of all time for Me and Papillon,Jeremiah Johnson,In the Heat of the Night,Roman Holiday,Lonely are the Brave,Bladerunner,Alien,Wizard of Oz,Heaven Knows Mr. Allison,Godfather 1&2,Nun's Story,Midnight Cowboy,The Good,the Bad,and the Ugly,Grapes of Wrath, I could go on and on....I LUV Movies,mostly the Classics 30's-early 70's and I'm guessing I own over 3000 movies and counting.


Grapes of Wrath is a must see.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Apocalypse Now, Shawshank Redemption, Bourne, Unforgiven, Ben Hur, Good bad ugly, fistfull of dollars, for a few dollars more, Planet of the Apes, Big Lebowski, ....


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

IceBlue said:


> Grapes of Wrath is a must see.


 The book is even better.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

TomC said:


> The book is even better.


Yeah I was thinking about that. Steinbeck is one of a kind. The pickers fenced camps, burying the relative on the side of the road, don't learn about that stuff in history class.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Spy who came in from the cold, Richard Burton. Written by John Le Carre.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn, so hard to pick...Shawshank Redemption, Apocalypse Now, Forrest Gump, Saving Private Ryan, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, the Godfather Trilogy, Lord of the Rings, Scarface, Carlito's Way, Goodfellas (yeah, I like "Gangster" movies). Hi Fidelity


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Boondock saints


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Detroit Rock City


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> One flew over the Cookoos nest
> 
> 2od = Eazy Rider


LOL....showing your age with them picks 

I would have to say

1...To sir with love 
2.. One flew over the cookoos nest.....:lol:..hey..wait a sec...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Die Hard, because of emotional attachment... My dad missed my birthday due to hunting in fall, but he came back and made some deer jerky and we watched this fine film. One of the most enjoyable times of my life.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Shawshank Redemption & Forrest Gump.

Independence Day & Fifty First Dates are my guilty pleasure.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Classic Movies:
Brave Heart
Young & Dangerous 

Shows as of now:
The Walking Dead
Game Of Thrones 
Dexter


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Ah nobody mentioned guilty pleasures. Terminator 2, Predator, Jaws is a classic and the exorcist.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like it's musicals and fantasy for me.

Sound of Music (watch it at least once a year at Christmas)
Lord of the Rings (all 3)
Lion King (my childhood movie)
Any of the Harry Potter movies (yes I am a HUGE Potter fan)


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, that's hard to choose, but just to name few…..
Musical - Grease, Phantom of the Opera
Comedy - Money Pitt, How to loose a guy in 10 days, Nothing to loose
Action - Crank, Crank2
Comics - Spiderman, X-men, Iron Man, The Dark Knight 
Drama - Memento, American Beauty
Adventure - Pirates of the Caribbean, Sherlock Holmes
Fantasy - Harry Potter
Love - The Notebook
Comedy/drama - Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------

